# Nautic Star 1910 or 2140



## stacy324 (Jan 22, 2017)

I was about to purchase a Nautic Star 1910 with a Yamaha 115, when someone told me the 2140 was the same price. After getting quotes on both - at least from the local dealers, they were correct. There's very little difference as long as the outboard is the same. I'm concerned that the 115 isn't enough power for the 21 ft boat. The difference in weight is only 200 lbs, and the max hp for both is 150. Have any of you had any experience with a 115 on the 2140, or its predecessor, the 2110?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I would think on a bay boat you'd be fine. Just a little slower to plane and a little lower top end. Is there performance data sheets made for these boat. Look those up and you should be able to get your questions answered. You could find them on Yamaha website.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Here you go.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get the 150, you'll be glad you did. Especially once the boat is under a load.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Splittine said:


> Get the 150, you'll be glad you did. Especially once the boat is under a load.


I agree because if your financing it likely wouldn't make a big difference in your payment. Plus it'll sell easier when it's that time as well.


----------



## stacy324 (Jan 22, 2017)

Splittine said:


> Get the 150, you'll be glad you did. Especially once the boat is under a load.


So the 115 isn't enough for the 19 or the 21? My current boat is a 17' carolina skiff with a 50. I've never had a bay boat, but a 115 seems huge to me.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd go 150 on either one and if the 21 is the same price it would be ridiculous to buy the 19.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

stacy324 said:


> So the 115 isn't enough for the 19 or the 21? My current boat is a 17' carolina skiff with a 50. I've never had a bay boat, but a 115 seems huge to me.


The 115 would push it fine but you'll enjoy the horsepower and the ease of resale with the 150. The performance data sheets from Yamaha don't show a lot of difference but it's ultimately your decision. I'd definitely get the 21 over 19 if the price is the same.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

You always wish you had a little more. Not a little less. Hmmmmm. Maybe I should reword that.


----------



## stacy324 (Jan 22, 2017)

countryjwh said:


> You always wish you had a little more. Not a little less. Hmmmmm. Maybe I should reword that.


Thanks guys. A 150 seems to be the consensus, both here and to others that I asked. Not what I wanted to hear, but you guys know way more about bay boats than I do. I think I'll take your advise.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

If you got the 19, you'd want the 21. 2 feet and the extra horses make a big difference when taking friends or out running bad weather.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I own a NauticStar, bought it last summer and I really like the boat. I got a good deal on a 231 Coastal, but it had the 150 instead of what its top rating was for (200). It runs fine, gets on plane fine, but with 4 adults and 3 kids, as expected it does feel just a smidge under-powered. Price I paid fully aware going in, in order to get the bigger hull and be able to add a few extras due to the deal I was able to get.

That all being said, I think you will be much happier with the 21ft than the 19ft, and for a 21ft I would definitely go with the 150 if you have the option. At 115 it will run fine, but you'll feel a little underpowered in certain situations.

If the difference in the two is a substantial amount, you just have to weigh the options, but if it's not a big thing on cost, I'd definitely go with the 150 on a 21ft.


----------



## stacy324 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you SurfRidr -

The price I'm getting from three different dealers on the 21 ft is actually less then the 19 (with the same outboard). They say it is due to a promotion from the factory. The 150 is $3000 more then the 115, which is about a 10% increase on the total price. I am retired and fish alone at least half the time. My grand kids are getting old enough to start fishing, so I'm expecting (hoping) they will start coming with me on a regular basis. I guess it's possible to sometimes have a larger group and feel under powered, but I'm starting to think it isn't worth an extra 10% for those few times.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

stacy324 said:


> Thank you SurfRidr -
> 
> The price I'm getting from three different dealers on the 21 ft is actually less then the 19 (with the same outboard). They say it is due to a promotion from the factory. The 150 is $3000 more then the 115, which is about a 10% increase on the total price. I am retired and fish alone at least half the time. My grand kids are getting old enough to start fishing, so I'm expecting (hoping) they will start coming with me on a regular basis. I guess it's possible to sometimes have a larger group and feel under powered, but I'm starting to think it isn't worth an extra 10% for those few times.


No doubt in the world it's worth the price increase. Especially when you try to sell it down the road.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

stacy324 said:


> Thank you SurfRidr -
> 
> The price I'm getting from three different dealers on the 21 ft is actually less then the 19 (with the same outboard). They say it is due to a promotion from the factory. The 150 is $3000 more then the 115, which is about a 10% increase on the total price. I am retired and fish alone at least half the time. My grand kids are getting old enough to start fishing, so I'm expecting (hoping) they will start coming with me on a regular basis. I guess it's possible to sometimes have a larger group and feel under powered, but I'm starting to think it isn't worth an extra 10% for those few times.


If you can do the 150, I would. In the long run, as stated, your resale will be higher, and overall I think you'll be happier. We were in the same place as you, looking at 2 hulls (in my case the 21 and 23 foot) with the 150 vs. 200; basically the same situation just a slightly larger hull class. The dealer wanted to move the 23 ft off the lot to make room for 2017's coming in, and brought the price down under what we were going to pay for the 21. It necessitated going with the 150 rather than the 200, but for me it was quite literally the difference of being able to buy the 23 foot or not, due to the deal. There have been a few times where I almost think the boat is too big for what I needed, but when we took friends out with their kids (4 adults and 3 children) I felt good about the larger size and I am fine with the "trade off" that I made to get it.

All that said, if it will make that big a difference with your budget, do what you need to, but 5 years from now I can almost guarantee you would never say "man I wish I'd gone with the smaller engine." I think there could be a time where you'd say "man, this is great but the 150 would have been even better." You gotta figure there is a reason they are trying to sweeten the deal on the larger hull without the larger engine, just like they did with mine.

Weigh your options and you just gotta decide. Either way, I think it's a good boat and you'll be happy.


----------



## Fishonbwg (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a 2015 214 XTS Nautic Star SB bay boat with a 150, it's gets on plane quickly & sips gas
Top speed is just under 40 on a flat day. As my first boat it's been a pleasure to learn on.
I've issues with loose connections, corrected by the dealer but other than those it's been a good boat. I'd go with the 150 & the larger boat it's worth it.
Enjoy it


----------

